# book club



## Liffy (Jun 15, 2015)

Who wants to start a book club? Where we read free books one at a time that most members agree on then discuss each chapter! I can really really enjoy reading and I have time on my hands for the next few weeks. And I know it's funner doing it with others. Who's with me?


----------



## longknife (Jun 16, 2015)

Where do you expect to get these free books?


----------



## Liffy (Jun 16, 2015)

longknife said:


> Where do you expect to get these free books?


Are you over 65 years old or something? There's something called a library. Plus project Gutenberg


----------



## longknife (Jun 16, 2015)

Liffy said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > Where do you expect to get these free books?
> ...



I'm well aware of Project Gutenberg - got an almost complete set of Oz books there.


----------



## Liffy (Jun 16, 2015)

longknife said:


> Liffy said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...


Oh okay then, now that we got that out of the way we need more people who want to join our book club


----------



## Sbiker (Jun 18, 2015)

It would be a club of only new books, or classics too?

I like the Heinlein. This oldman was very clever and predicted many of current events... Maybe not current, but future


----------



## Liffy (Jun 18, 2015)

Sbiker said:


> It would be a club of only new books, or classics too?
> 
> I like the Heinlein. This oldman was very clever and predicted many of current events... Maybe not current, but future


As long as they're free and all members can retrieve them one way or another it sounds fine to me


----------



## Sbiker (Jun 18, 2015)

Liffy said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > It would be a club of only new books, or classics too?
> ...



Oh!
I have an opinion, any publishing shouldn't have properties for books, only authors and no one more...  Instead of it, it seems like 451 Fahrenheit reality. Such an athmospheric club - to seat anywhere in wildplaces near the night fire and tell to each other contents of classic books by memory... :-\


----------



## Liffy (Jun 18, 2015)

Sbiker said:


> Liffy said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


i have no opinion on the matter. I just want to hurry up and start our first book


----------



## Sbiker (Jun 19, 2015)

Liffy said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Liffy said:
> ...



Let's do rock'n'roll, I'm with you!


----------



## longknife (Jun 19, 2015)

As an author, I am always amazed at how L Frank Baum could make the unbelievable believable. You can actually SEE what he writes about Here's one of his lesser known books @ Little Wizard Stories of Oz by L. Frank Baum - Free Ebook


----------



## Liffy (Jun 19, 2015)

Guys what book are we reading?


----------



## longknife (Jun 19, 2015)

Liffy said:


> Guys what book are we reading?



Your avatar is coming to Vegas July 16 - he's gonna have a meal with the base commander out at Nellis followed by a book signing at the base exchange. It'll be interesting to see how many protesters show up at the main gate.


----------



## Liffy (Jun 19, 2015)

longknife said:


> Liffy said:
> 
> 
> > Guys what book are we reading?
> ...


So we aren't gonna read any books? ;_;


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 19, 2015)

Liffy said:


> Guys what book are we reading?


The King James Bible!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 19, 2015)

Liffy said:


> Guys what book are we reading?


The King James Bible!


----------

